# svchost.exe    Fehler  in W2K



## Franz_F (28. November 2003)

den Rechner w2k, P3 650 Mhz, habe ich vor kurzem neu zusammengebaut. Beim Anschluss der AVM ISDN-Card (2001) habe ich mir erst einmal zwei LOVESUN-Würmer eingefangen, die ich eliminieren konnte. Inzwischen läuft auch Symantic Anti-Virus und neue Viren werden immer wieder eliminiert.    
Immer wenn ich ins Netz gehe, über Outlook Express oder IE habe ich nach 5 - 10Minuten die Fehlermeldung, die svhhost.exe habe einen Fehler und ich soll das Programm neu starten. Auch SP4 für w2k hat hier nicht geholfen. In den Tasks laufen überlicherweise 3 svchost.exe. Nach der Fehlermeldung nur noch 2. 
Ressourcenkonflikte gibt es im Rechner keine.
Woran kann es also noch liegen? 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## pflo (28. November 2003)

Hi Franz_F,
ich hab leider keine Lösung, aber ich hab auch genau dieses Problem,
dass bei mir svchost immer abstürzt, danach schreit mein McAfee
immer, dass svchost.exe infiziert wäre. Nachdem das passiert,
funktioniert Drag & Drop und die Strg-Tasten nicht mehr.

Vielleicht kann uns ja jemand helfen...


----------



## Nanaki (29. November 2003)

Ich vermute, das du immer noch einen Wurm drauf hast.

Schau am besten mal in den Regestrierungseditor (Start -> Ausführen -> regedit):
Dort gehst du über HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> software -> Microsoft -> Windows -> CurrentVersion zu dem Verzeichnis 'Run'.
Sollte da ein Schlüssel zu einer svchost.exe (Verzeichnis ist glaube %windows root%\system32\os2) sein, löschst du diesen.

Nach einem Neustart dürftest du dann die svchost.exe datei löschen können und der Wurm müsste beseitigt sein, sofern es überhaupt daran lag.


----------



## pflo (29. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord_of_Vampire _
> Schau am besten mal in den Regestrierungseditor (Start -> Ausführen -> regedit):
> Dort gehst du über HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE -> software -> Microsoft -> Windows ->
> CurrentVersion zu dem Verzeichnis 'Run'.



Hi Lord_of_Vampire,
da hab ich als erstes nachgeguckt, auch unter HKEY_CURRENT_USER,
aber bei beiden Verzeichnissen stehen nur die Sachen drin, die immer drin stehen 

Ich hab auch schon meinen Virusscanner auf den neuesten Stand gebracht
und dann ein kompletten Scan des ganzen Systems gemacht, aber er hat keinen
einzigen Virus gefunden. Der taucht immer erst auf, wenn ich im Internet bin.

Aber danke schonmal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Nanaki (29. November 2003)

Als ich kurzzeitig den Wurm hatte, kam von meinem Virenscanner keine Meldung (habe Norton Antivirus 2004), deshalb muss nicht unbedingt gegeben sein, das der Wurm auch wirklich erkannt wird.
Das einzigste, woran ich es dann erkannte war, dass die svchost.exe plötzlich ins inet connecten wollte und meine Firewall sich darauf gemeldet hatte.


Doch wenn bei dir nichts im Autostart eingetragen ist, kann der Wurm/Virus nicht gestartet werden, ausser der Progger hat sich irgendetwas anderes einfallen lassen (kenne mich da auch nicht so aus :/ ).

Taucht das Problem auf, wenn du den Internet Explorer startest, oder wenn du dich ins Internet einwählst?


----------



## Nanaki (29. November 2003)

Ich hätte noch darauf getippt, das vielleicht dein IE verseucht wäre, aber das kann man ja nun ausschließen.

Das einzigste, was mir jetzt noch einfallen würde, wäre mal eine Firewall zuzulegen, um zu schauen, was für Programme alles ins Internet connecten wollen. Da dürftest dann bestimmt den Wurm entdecken, sofern es sich um so etwas handelt. 
Ansonsten bin ich auch mit meinem Latein am Ende.


----------



## Axel007 (29. November 2003)

Hmm den "Spaß" hab ich auch, allerdings beschränkt sich das immer auf Sonntags. Hab den XXL Tarif. Während der Woche passiert nix. Hatte ne Zeitlang XP drauf und da kam prinzipiell Sonntags dieser 1 min Countdown, allerdings nur beim ersten Mal einwählen und dann nie wieder, ebenfalls während der Woche keine Probleme. Werd mir mal die Registry ansehen. Kumpel von mir hat mich immer angesehen als ob ich nicht ganz dicht wäre  .

Axel


----------



## hulmel (29. November 2003)

Einfach mal lesen: Heise.de
oder auch kssysteme.de


----------



## Franz_F (1. Dezember 2003)

*SVCHOST.exe*

Problem gelöst !
Für meinen Rechner konnte ich das Problem wie folgt lösen:
Da die Viren bereits alle gelöscht waren, habe ich vermutet, dass neue Viren / Würmer nicht sofort von Symantec eliminiert werden und daher noch die svchost.exe "tangieren" könnten. Außerdem habe ich noch einmal nachgeschaut, ob SP4 die letzte Anwort von Microsoft auf die Viren-Attacke gewesen sei. Microsof hat aber noch einen weiteren Patch, Windows2000-KB823980-x86-DEU.exe, herausgebracht. Nachdem ich diesen aufgespielt hatte, gab es kein Problem mehr.
Ich hoffe, dies hilft Euch auch. Good luck!


----------

